# G Nex Kernels



## Deathtoal (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm new to rooting and have a quick question. How exactly do you know which kernels are compatible with which ROMs? I'm currently running BB, and am extremely happy with it, but curious to see if a different kernel could improve it further. Thanks in advance for any feedback/help!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

You should have posted in the Galaxy Nexus section, but I'll answer anyway and save you the trouble.

The only compatibility you have to worry about is ICS vs JB kernels. With other phones you had to worry about AOSP vs stock-based ROMs e.g. Sense for HTC phones. There are only AOSP based ROMs with a Nexus device.


----------



## Deathtoal (Jul 15, 2012)

That answers my question completely. Thanks for that, and I'll be sure to post in the correct area next time!


----------

